# Question about Union rejection



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MrBonez765 said:


> I am a long time registered member but had to make a new account because I lost my login info. But to the bread and butter, I got rejected by LU 6 because I needed a 95/100 and I only got a 87/100. I also applied to LU 332 and I "got in" but I got a score of 73/100 (lol. I'm not stupid and I'm not getting called in unless work really picks up; however, that local were total assholes and I felt it in the interview).
> 
> My question to you older members is if you guys got rejected by one of the locals, what did you guys do to eventually get in (I want to eventually get in as a union guy for obvious reasons)? All these apps were for Inside industrial wireman apprenticeship.
> 
> (On the bright side, I got in the pool for LU 340 but lol there; work is ultra slow in the Sacramento region and I applied for LU 595 and I still have to get my interview date with them.)



LOL I got the ever living chit kicked out of me By the local 103 in 1977---38 years lator the trade has been very good to me....

Good luck and welcome to the electrical trade....:thumbup:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got in fairly easy and I didn't really know anybody but I can tell you that my local takes the test, the interview, and apprenticeship very seriously. 

Overall, I am a better employee because of my apprenticeship and I also gained some good life skills by being in this trade(even though I hate it sometimes) and being part of the union.

Good Luck.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Well mrbonez, something you might want to consider is the total package in local 6. That's alot of money on the table and I would guess they are not just gonna hand out "get out of poverty free " cards to anyone off the street. This organization is over 100 years old and has traditions to uphold. 
Perhaps you did not convey how important the apprenticeship was to you or maybe they were looking to accept prospects that had "put in work" as a volunteer at the hall. 
Maybe you don't want it bad enough.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

im not union, but was trained by many union members, and in my opinion, if 95/100 aint good enough, put the people doing the testing to the test!:blink:


----------

